# La Pavoni temperature gague in base



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi,

I have a Pre-Millennium Europiccola and have been thinking about incorporating a temperature gauge in the base of the machine where the plastic La Pavoni logo/emblem currently sits.

Does anyone know the exact diameter of the hole in the base for the plastic logo?

Secondly does anyone know of a temperature gauge that would fit there?

Thanks,

Khash.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Khashy - Where are you planning to read the temperature from?


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Khashy - Where are you planning to read the temperature from?


 I was things with a long enough probe, I could come out of the power cable exit of the base and neatly come over to the group head.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

But ultimately the wire will touch the boiler right, which would distort things? Just get a temp strip and stick to the group head. Costs less than £5 an does a great job. 👍


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> But ultimately the wire will touch the boiler right, which would distort things? Just get a temp strip and stick to the group head. Costs less than £5 an does a great job. 👍


 Definitely agree with temp strips being the most straightforward and functional option, but I'm imagining how cool it'd look with an analogue temp gauge !


----------

